# What should i write about?



## harden13 (Jan 23, 2008)

im planning on writing a story but im not sure what to write about im open for suggestions.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 23, 2008)

Make a list of things that you like and/or know, and to help you get started I'm going to ask you a couple of questions.

1: What genre do you like? Do you like horror, sci-fi, fantasy, drama, romance, western.. which ever one you pick, that's the theme of the story it'll most likely be.

2: What do you know and/or like? Are you into and/or like sports, music, video games, so forth and so forth?

Once you're able to answer those questions then coming up with something on your own shouldn't be too hard. Also, don't expect something to just pop out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 23, 2008)

You should write about undead communist puppies.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 23, 2008)

I find it hard to understand how you could want to write a story... but not have any idea what to write.  Generally, wanting to write a story involves having some sort of idea.

Well, whatever. VW has some good suggestions. Do you have any characters about whom you could write? There are always slice-of-life stories, or you could put a character into a more fantastic situation. Ideas for writing are easy to come by, just keep your eyes and ears open. The world around you is rife with possibilities, and sometimes you'll just become inspired by something that's seemingly very small.


----------



## lobosabio (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's a trick I like to do.  Just write.  Don't make a conscious attempt to influence what goes done on the paper.  You'd be amazed what kind of stuff you can come up with.


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 24, 2008)

Try a prompt.  I post one in my FA journal every Thursday, or this site has tons of them:

http://dragonwritingprompts.blogsome.com/

And I'll agree with Vore Writer -- write about what you like, what you're interested in, what you want to explore and learn more about.


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 25, 2008)

Give fan fiction a try. Most writers without ideas of their own start out working from the material and concepts of another. Perhaps you have a favorite TV series, book series, movie or video game? And depending on the franchise you select, there may be a community on the 'net to help you along and give you feedback.


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 25, 2008)

I can suggest a decent web comic for you to work from, by the way. You like pirates?


----------



## harden13 (Jan 25, 2008)

ok i got something its a work in progress im on part 3 its a love story for mature audiences only.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, let us know when you've gotten it uploaded!


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 26, 2008)

"...a love story for mature audiences only"? Well, that sort of material isn't too hard, for certain. And it is popular enough here. And I daresay it interests someone your age. Just please don't sink into a mire of "porn" stories. There are many wastes of time and talent...


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 26, 2008)

Xioneer said:
			
		

> "...a love story for mature audiences only"? Well, that sort of material isn't too hard, for certain. And it is popular enough here. And I daresay it interests someone your age. Just please don't sink into a mire of "porn" stories. There are many wastes of time and talent...



Actually, quality erotica can be difficult to achieve, and isn't necessarily a waste of either.  Sure, there's plenty of poorly-written 'one-handed reading' out there, but that's true both inside and outside the fandom.

I've learned (the hard way) that it's best to be very careful in judging what qualifies as a waste of a writer's time and talent.  After all, I've seen the various posts you've made here and in other threads promoting a big fanfic project, and I know of plenty of writers who would consider fanfic to be a waste of time and talent.  *shrug*  All a matter of perspective...  >^_^<


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 27, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> Xioneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do realize it is not always proper or kind or wise to express one's strong opinions, but no one has to listen to me. "Free speech" and all that.

And I can understand about 'both sides of the coin', usually. I agree about "quality erotica", I just prefer that such themes be part of something larger.

Very true about prospective and I do consider most fan fiction a waste of my time, but hope springs eternal. I only intend to write "fan fiction" for official release. I have conceived five major fan fiction projects and dumped them all early on because their franchises were very established and there was no hope of "pitching". I have therefore selected something a little more personal and non-commercial to craft a project around. No more garauntee, certainly, but more of a chance...

I tried James Gurney but he doesn't answer his own mail after the first reply. I love his rich world and the potential for characters. And he even endorsed that 16 book series of works by different authors. I fancied the chances were good there, but there is major fan community clamouring for his attention already. I am a small fish, despite my big ideas.

It could be a great advantage that "New Worlds" does not seem to have an established fan community. I can build it from scratch...


----------



## harden13 (Jan 27, 2008)

oh gee thanks now i got to start over if thats all your oppinions!!!


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 27, 2008)

Umm. Assuming that you are "yelling" specifically at me, just one thing: Don't pay any attention to the negative comments of others. Your writing is your business and if you stop to consider all the opinions of others then you will not get anywhere. Of course, that is only if you take your personal writing very seriously...


----------



## harden13 (Jan 28, 2008)

dont worry im still working on it but if they got a problem then they should deel with it!


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 29, 2008)

harden13 said:
			
		

> dont worry im still working on it but if they got a problem then they should deel with it!



That's the spirit!

Oh. And love your new avatar. "Got Attitude?"


----------

